# Silver versus Black - what do you prefer?



## Silver

What colour atty do you prefer?

Silver or Black?

Why?

Is it just aesthetics?
matchy matchy with your mod or 
is there another reason?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB

Silver of course.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## craigb

Black like the depths of my soul

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Voted for silver too

I had one or two black atties a while back that started chipping and peeling
Ever since then I only go for silver

Exception was the lovely blue on the Petri V2 RDA, which has actually held up perfectly. Still looks super.

Maybe the newer atties like the Goon and other RDAs have a much better black finish that wont look ugly after a while. I dont know.

I will admit that black is more stealthy though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

I always prefer an uncoated atty if possible. Plain stainless steel seems to be the most durable and hygienic. Although I do prefer black delrin drip tips to stainless steel, even on SS atties.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Christos

I own a crown v1 in black that looks like the day I bought it. 

I buy black to match mods but silver is the preferred colour as it's harder to chip etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

Depends on the mod I intend using them on. Silver on the silver and grey Therion and black on the silver and black Skar. Prefer silver in general for the lack of possible peeling but seems the finishes of late are rather durable. Must add, have not bought a Kangetertech product in a while.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I own a crown v1 in black that looks like the day I bought it.
> 
> I buy black to match mods but silver is the preferred colour as it's harder to chip etc.



Wow, @Christos - they must have used a good finish on that black Crown V1

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

Matchy-matchy is the thing that concerns me least. I gave up all pretence at aesthetics the day that I hung large furry dice from my rear view mirror. I figure that in first impressions, as in everything else, it's better to under-promise and over-deliver. Except I usually under-deliver, even on that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Wow, @Christos - they must have used a good finish on that black Crown V1


The white spots you see are due to the flash and the kitchen towel used to wipe as it's just been untrasoniced.


I have a lemo 1 in black somwhere 
Unfortunately thE wear and tear took hold. Still a solid black finish but exsessive use starts to wear the finish.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> The white spots you see are due to the flash and the kitchen towel used to wipe as it's just been untrasoniced.
> View attachment 99315
> 
> I have a lemo 1 in black somwhere
> Unfortunately thE wear and tear took hold. Still a solid black finish but exsessive use starts to wear the finish.



Solid chunk of metal there @Christos !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver (uncoated SS) will always be timeless and always look good but, it's boring. I have a few SS daily drivers but I do enjoy a combo with a bit of flair. Matchy matchy for the win

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee

The Subtank mini was renowned for shedding its paint but if you're someone who looks after his stuff...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

BumbleBee said:


> The Subtank mini was renowned for shedding its paint but if you're someone who looks after his stuff...
> 
> View attachment 99317


Ribbed tip for his pleasure?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## BumbleBee

Christos said:


> Ribbed tip for his pleasure?


Her pleasure actually 

This is the setup that @Bumblebabe uses as a backup

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

BumbleBee said:


> Her pleasure actually
> 
> This is the setup that @Bumblebabe uses as a backup


That's acceptable!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JB1987

I used to always go for SS but lately it seems as if the black finishes on certain atty's are better than they used to be. I went for the Engine Nano in black and the finish is brilliant, not showing any chipping or peeling plus it looks so matchy matchy on the black Minikin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

JB1987 said:


> I used to always go for SS but lately it seems as if the black finishes on certain atty's are better than they used to be. I went for the Engine Nano in black and the finish is brilliant, not showing any chipping or peeling plus it looks so matchy matchy on the black Minikin.


The anodised finishes seem to last forever, like @Christos has said with his Crown I have a bunch of high milage black Billow v2s that still look perfect. The painted attys need a bit more care.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

A leaky black SM25 and paint peeling off a black subtank killed black anything for me forever!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Max

Stainless Steel

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

JB1987 said:


> I used to always go for SS but lately it seems as if the black finishes on certain atty's are better than they used to be. I went for the Engine Nano in black and the finish is brilliant, not showing any chipping or peeling plus it looks so matchy matchy on the black Minikin.



Hmmm... @JB1987 , i too have a black minikin v1.5, 

me thinks i need a matchy matchy black topper with good quality finish...

Black panther needs to be put together...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie

Love a blacked out setup. But yes chips and scratches can be a pain

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac

Silver said:


> What colour atty do you prefer?
> 
> Silver or Black?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Is it just aesthetics?
> matchy matchy with your mod or
> is there another reason?
> 
> 
> View attachment 99314
> 
> View attachment 99313


I have heard some vapers claim for some reason they had problems with black tanks that didn't occur with silver ones.I don't know if it is true but I buy the silver ones if I have a choice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Depends on the atty, where it will be used... but I prefer black over SS that IMO aesthetically goes better with most of my gear than SS does.

I have never dropped my gear, never scratched it against something that might mar it and only rarely bump and knock over a mod when standing on my desk. So I have had no issues at all with chipping or peeling of finishes on any of my gear. Nor do I buy into the theory that coated atty's are more prone to leaking than non coated (ie, with most of the atty's bought since I came to this forum I bought both lack and SS versions... and with those that are constant leak atty's is it both the black and SS versions that leak).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jaco.vosloo

FWIW 2 of my friends had black Melo III Minis (2ml) which both leaked quite badly. My own and another friends silver Melo IIIs (4ml) didn't have the same issues.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Silver of course, because he's an awesome guy..... oh, you mean the color of the atty? Well, again I choose silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Petrus

I like a SS atty. For me it is better to get a drip tip to match your mod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance

Rainbow

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

SS bec it has zero chance of the paint rubbing or chipping off

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mainly SS and black in the minority for blackout mods

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

I like to try and match to the colour of the mod, but mostly Silver these days for some unknown reason.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Ss ,rainbow and white is what i got
The white looks smart on white,
Ss on almost anything,
Dont own a black,ok I do but never used it.I use the base for coil testing
And rainbow looks smart universally

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Im with @Room Fogger. Try to match to the mod where possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

And for stabwood and resin mods, it depends.

On my Asvape Gabriel, I have a brass RDA .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

I tend to try and match.

My red and blue 80w Pulse has a rainbow Recurve on top. (The Recurve has much more of a blue shine to it, so it pairs well)
Then I have a Silver VT Inbox with those artsy (mostly yellow) panels, so I have a Gold Recurve dedicated to her.

The odd one out is my Limitless Arms Race V2 as the battery cover is the red oxide chief one, and I haven't found a nice tank that matches the color. So there is a rainbow Kylin sitting on top.

However... If I have to choose between black or silver.... Black for me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168

Raindance said:


> Must add, have not bought a Kangetertech product in a while.
> 
> Regards



You can add SMOK to the peeler list as well... Never had a colored SMOK tank that didn't shed it's paint.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

My OCD refuses to let me use a tank that does not match my mod, and seeing as most of my mods are black, my tanks are as well. Must say though that even with constant daily use the past year or so, my Manta still looks as good as the day I first got her, no peeling, no chips, nothing. And she has been dropped more than I am willing to admit to.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Constantbester

Although I own a few non SS atties (like black, purple, rainbow). SS will always be my number one choice. It looks good with every mod and you don't have to worry about paint.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## GSM500

I prefer the materials natural finish rather than painted, anodised or whatever. Less chance if peeling or discolouration.

Got a SMOK Mod that the blue paint faded after a few months just from being on the office desk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

I mostly do mathcy matchy black on black and SS on SS but I do sometimes do SS on black, which does work.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Neal

SS. Purely because I cut my vaping teeth on Kangertech Sub tank minis that shed their paint quicker than a strippers underwear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

I'm more a blue/red/rainbow kind of guy. Life's too short for silver or black.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Waine

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I'm more a blue/red/rainbow kind of guy. Life's too short for silver or black.


I'm a silver and a black guy. If I like the tank, I must have two, one silver and one black. It's not always nice.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Gun Metal is always a better option to Silver or Black

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

If you a camper and see all these silver sheets people put over their tents, shining in your eyes, while you supposed to enjoy nature/bush, then you will hate anything silver. Thus I will take black anytime.
And because I have such a shiny personality, I dont need shiny stuff to get attention

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Carnival

It really depends on the mod... Right now, I’m into white mods (and the selection is dismal lol). I’ve got a Gas Mods GR1 RDA with a frosted white cap, on my Rage, but I also have a SS Drop RDA to put on it. So I guess I’m favoring SS over black for now. I’m into the whole matchy matchy thing.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Waine

I thought this was an 'atty: silver or black' thread, nevertheless, as regards the colour of mod's, I go for black. A new black mod is easier to disguise among the older black mods. 

But I do own and enjoy SS mods too. This brushed metal look I really enjoy on certain mods.






Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

That setup looks very good @Waine 
I also like the brushed look

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Waine said:


> I thought this was an 'atty: silver or black' thread, nevertheless, as regards the colour of mod's, I go for black. A new black mod is easier to disguise among the older black mods.
> 
> But I do own and enjoy SS mods too. This brushed metal look I really enjoy on certain mods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Looks epic!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Since I dont like silver or shiny stuff, I got myself a nice inconspicuous recurve today


It was either this or blue

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Morix

I voted on silver. But in actuality, i like the raw materials like the copper and brass attys and even mods... Why?

I just like the feeling it gives me after a good clean.. As if i had accomplished something... The TLC from mechs is very pleasing and oddly satisfying. 

My little babies...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## camie

i choose silver because it pulls off damage or scratches better than black but i like black too

Reactions: Like 2


----------

